# NX2000 Headlights (help plz)



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

I have the stock lights on the NX2k... which means no interchangable bulb. Have to replace the entire light. Problem is that the lights _suck_ and I want to get something like superwhite bulbs or convert to the really good headlights that are on a bunch of newer cars.

I was wondering, is there something I can do to convert to lights that use replacable bulbs, or can outright get that headlamp system that's on the newer (expensive) cars? If I get bulbs, don't worry, no ricer blue.

I'm sorry I don't know the technical terms for all this stuff, probably makes it a lot more difficult for anyone who'd want to help. Being a n00b sucks.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

ok um....as far as I know the lights on a 1600 are the same as the 2000 and if that stands true you will actually need to only change the bulbs.We dont have sealed beams.If that is the case and you want white bulbs I would go with the Silverstar lights that is what I have and they are great.If you plan on getting them they retail for $20.00 and you need the 9004 type.lemme know if you do have sealed beams.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

danifilth said:


> ok um....as far as I know the lights on a 1600 are the same as the 2000 and if that stands true you will actually need to only change the bulbs.We dont have sealed beams.If that is the case and you want white bulbs I would go with the Silverstar lights that is what I have and they are great.If you plan on getting them they retail for $20.00 and you need the 9004 type.lemme know if you do have sealed beams.


I do indeed have sealed beams.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

OK in that case I believe all you need to do is unscrew maybe 2 screws on top of the light and you should be able to go if not just go to autozone and get the Silverstar Sealed beams for your car and it should be pretty simple to do by looking at the new lights.Sorry I couldnt be more helpful.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

danifilth said:


> OK in that case I believe all you need to do is unscrew maybe 2 screws on top of the light and you should be able to go if not just go to autozone and get the Silverstar Sealed beams for your car and it should be pretty simple to do by looking at the new lights.Sorry I couldnt be more helpful.


When I went to AutoZone (a couple months ago) and asked the same thing they were terribly unhelpful. I asked if they had replacement bulbs in superwhite, they said that my car didn't have bulbs. I asked about replacement sealed beams, they said nobody made them. I asked if I could convert to the "new" lamp system (HID or something? Those lights that look kinda purple but aren't just cheap ricer bulbs) on cars and they said that was impossible on any car.

I asked if I could convert to a bulb system, they tried to sell me covers (with the back reflector) without any type of electrical component. I may not know cars, but I know that wasn't what I needed. Plus they were HUGE rectangular things, about twice the height of my current lights! There's no way they could've fit. Yet the guy insisted they would, and when I asked if they'd do the install then he hemmed and hawed and said they don't do that kind of thing.

I had good experiences with AutoZone up to that point, but since then I've realized that it's best to know what I want and need beforehand and only get parts there. The people don't know jack besides what their archaeic computers tell them. That's why I'm asking on here.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

true those guys at Autozone are pretty undependable but I thought they could at least help you out in some way.Hmmm lemme see what I can dig up.What year is your NX again?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Ok so I looked around and you are going to need to take off your entire bumper cover to get to the assemblies.As far as light options go you dont have any.Sorry bud.You are on your own now


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

danifilth said:


> Ok so I looked around and you are going to need to take off your entire bumper cover to get to the assemblies.As far as light options go you dont have any.Sorry bud.You are on your own now


Yeah, I know I have to remove the whole bumper, that isn't a problem... but you mean there's no superwhite sealed beams or bulb conversion kits for my car?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

not that Im findin.What does the connector look like to your beams?How many wires?g


----------

